# Deactivated for HIGH Cancel rate



## Jmorrison10607 (Dec 1, 2015)

Got deactivated for a high cancellation rate, do I have any recourse? Can I wait a certain amount of time?


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

What was your cancellation rate % ?


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

Did you get any warnings first?


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

What was your cancellation %???


----------



## Jmorrison10607 (Dec 1, 2015)

16%, I received like 2 vague texts saying it was too high. Then this previousweekend I didn't cancel a single trip


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

16% is considered too high? jesus, that's not even super high


----------



## Jmorrison10607 (Dec 1, 2015)

I also thought that too, I have close to 500 trips


----------



## Jmorrison10607 (Dec 1, 2015)

Also the times that usually work there from like 10 p.m. to 3 a.m., the bar crowd. So there's plenty of situations where someone was sick or just didn't show up, so I cancel the trip. What am I supposed to do with someone who's sick on the side of the road in the my vehicle?


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

You must be above the average in your city

Go into your Uber office and plead your case and explain your reasons for cancels


----------



## Swaybird (Jul 29, 2016)

Deactivation for canceling is now permanent.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

What was your driver rating and requests accepted? I'm wondering if there is a combination to trigger it, or just the trips canceled. I keep getting the email warnings about cancellations (15-25%, averaging 16% right now) and was wondering how serious they were about it.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh jeez.. you've got to be kidding me!! now I'm like freaking out!! Mine was like 25% over the weekend.. My cancellation has never been over 10% but because of this past Friday it shot up.. Ive been able to bring I back down to 16% today but I havnt received any emails yet. UXdriver is right, I'm going to head down to the Uber office


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

Swaybird said:


> Deactivation for canceling is now permanent.


I hope that is true. it will make them run out of drivers sooner....stupid company!!!!


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

luberslur said:


> I hope that is true. it will make them run out of drivers sooner....stupid company!!!!


About time. Drivers that cancel all the time are ruining the service to the pax; long time coming. Sorry, but cancelling 8 trips out of 50 is high, there is no excuse for it to be that high.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Re posted> If Pax INTENDS to ride with Uber, pax goes to Rider app and selects pick up, destination etc.
If Driver receives ping for this request and clicks on it, he obviously INTENDS to pick up the rider and deliver him to his destination.
At some point between this agreement and 5 minutes (or 2 pool) after arriving, Pax no longer INTENDS to travel. Pax will not, cannot, or does not click Cancel for a variety of reasons: nail polish not dry yet, he becomes sick, friend drives him to his destination, or for any other number of reasons. Point is: PAX no longer INTENDS to travel, Driver receives no notification of Pax intention to cancel. When it becomes apparent that Pax is a no show, driver must hit Cancel for pax even though, at no time did driver intended to cancel. Driver simply hit the cancel button for PAX. How can Uber count this cancellation against the Driver? His Intention was to take the request to travel all the way through the process.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> About time. Drivers that cancel all the time are ruining the service to the pax; long time coming. Sorry, but cancelling 8 trips out of 50 is high, there is no excuse for it to be that high.


HEY DREXL_S, You must also give out Mints, Water, and Bj's to all your passangers!!!
Drexl_s apparently does not work in a city with a large quantity of over-privileged college kids who think they're entitled to be treated like royalty at all times. Over half of these college students in the Boston area will make you wait over 5 minutes if you allow them. By your statement, i have the feeling that you're part of the problem as to why these passengers behave the way that they do. Because drivers like you allow it, and then you coddle them like a mother does with their infant while breastfeeding.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> HEY DREXL_S, You must also give out Mints, Water, and Bj's to all your passangers!!!
> Drexl_s apparently does not work in a city with a large quantity of over-privileged college kids who think they're entitled to be treated like royalty at all times. Over half of these college students in the Boston area will make you wait over 5 minutes if you allow them. By your statement, i have the feeling that you're part of the problem as to why these passengers behave the way that they do.


I work Berkeley; and no, as in no water no mints no aux cords from me. As for your BJ comment, i bet you will be one of the drivers deactivated within a year. I get the college crowd, I get their self entitlement mentality; I just make it work; most of the time, they drop pins in wrong area; you would sit tight and cancel; me, I drive a few blocks down. If further out, like 3 miles one time, i tell them to cancel. And they do. Anyhow, you can keep saying uber is screwing the driver, that is total BS, the drivers are screwing the pax and then pax complain to uber and take it out the next driver. Getting rid of you from the driver pool would be a positive change.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Doowop said:


> Re posted> If Pax INTENDS to ride with Uber, pax goes to Rider app and selects pick up, destination etc.
> If Driver receives ping for this request and clicks on it, he obviously INTENDS to pick up the rider and deliver him to his destination.
> At some point between this agreement and 5 minutes (or 2 pool) after arriving, Pax no longer INTENDS to travel. Pax will not, cannot, or does not click Cancel for a variety of reasons: nail polish not dry yet, he becomes sick, friend drives him to his destination, or for any other number of reasons. Point is: PAX no longer INTENDS to travel, Driver receives no notification of Pax intention to cancel. When it becomes apparent that Pax is a no show, driver must hit Cancel for pax even though, at no time did driver intended to cancel. Driver simply hit the cancel button for PAX. How can Uber count this cancellation against the Driver? His Intention was to take the request to travel all the way through the process.


and this happens enough to put you at 16%, don't believe it. Hey I cancel for no shows, but I always, make an attempt to find them, and give them a little extra time if needed; Uber says up to 10min, but gives us option to cancel at 5min; anyhow, everyone that has high cancel rate, knows what they are doing and is no surprise to them when they get deactivated; their response on here is, oh, i did not think they meant it or did not know i will be permentaly deactivated....so they are definitely guilty of unnecessary cancels


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> I work Berkeley; and no, as in no water no mints no aux cords from me. As for your BJ comment, i bet you will be one of the drivers deactivated within a year. I get the college crowd, I get their self entitlement mentality; I just make it work; most of the time, they drop pins in wrong area; you would sit tight and cancel; me, I drive a few blocks down. If further out, like 3 miles one time, i tell them to cancel. And they do. Anyhow, you can keep saying uber is screwing the driver, that is total BS, the drivers are screwing the pax and then pax complain to uber and take it out the next driver. Getting rid of you from the driver pool would be a positive change.


DREXL_S, Quit being a big baby, you apparently can't handle a joke!! However, I was accurate in stating that you are part of the problem!! Oh and stop blaming the drivers because of the passengers Behavior!


----------



## tucstwo (Jan 16, 2016)

Jmorrison10607 said:


> Got deactivated for a high cancellation rate, do I have any recourse? Can I wait a certain amount of time?


But why so many cancellations? Why not just ignore the pickups you don't want? I have had like a 12% acceptance rating at some points (I live on the boarder of 2 VERY different fare zones). And yes, I get the mean emails, but I always respond and tell them, "I'm am an independent contractor and I drive when and where I feel like". 
Never had any response or issues beyond that.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> About time. Drivers that cancel all the time are ruining the service to the pax; long time coming. Sorry, but cancelling 8 trips out of 50 is high, there is no excuse for it to be that high.


I disagree. Mine not that high some weeks but higher other weeks mostly do to no shows, wrong pin location, etc. pax also intentionally cause us to cancel. Pinned to the wrong bar. Pax calls wants me to pick them up at another bar several miles away. Refuse to cancel. Another time I pull up to a house and there is already an uber out front. Two girls come out and get in my car and we go. Pax phone rings. It's the other driver. wtf. Pax won't cancel him. They just say sorry and hang up without ever hitting cancel.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

While driving to pick up, if the surge multiplier gets even higher, do you cancel the first request with the intention of grabbing a bigger fare?


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> While driving to pick up, if the surge multiplier gets even higher, do you cancel the first request with the intention of grabbing a bigger fare?


Never


----------



## Sikander Bhatti (Jul 7, 2016)

Jmorrison10607 said:


> Got deactivated for a high cancellation rate, do I have any recourse? Can I wait a certain amount of time?


What was your rating?


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

My cancellation rate went up to 10% and all but one of my cancellations have been due to PAX no show. I got the virtual slap on the wrist from Uber....it's ridiculous that Uber penalizes drivers for no shows. It happens quite a bit with the bar crowd. It makes zero sense that Uber will pay you for these cancellations but then ding your cancellation rate...by paying, they are acknowledging that it is not your fault. I tried making this point with Uber support when I inquired about it, but of course, just got the same unintelligible gibberish back.


----------



## Silver wolf (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm at 16% now. Last night had 2 back to back no shows. 
My pproval rating is 4.96 however, so maybe that's why they aren't bothering me.
I did have 2 ladies with a 1 year old, no child seat, no ride, but I made them cancel


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I get requests all the time with blank maps, so I cannot see where the request comes from, while I am on the freeway. After I accept, I see that it is behind me and geting turned around and back to them might take 20 minutes or more. I cancel those. My cancel rate is now 10 percent. What am I supposed to do?


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Doowop said:


> Re posted> If Pax INTENDS to ride with Uber, pax goes to Rider app and selects pick up, destination etc.
> If Driver receives ping for this request and clicks on it, he obviously INTENDS to pick up the rider and deliver him to his destination.
> At some point between this agreement and 5 minutes (or 2 pool) after arriving, Pax no longer INTENDS to travel. Pax will not, cannot, or does not click Cancel for a variety of reasons: nail polish not dry yet, he becomes sick, friend drives him to his destination, or for any other number of reasons. Point is: PAX no longer INTENDS to travel, Driver receives no notification of Pax intention to cancel. When it becomes apparent that Pax is a no show, driver must hit Cancel for pax even though, at no time did driver intended to cancel. Driver simply hit the cancel button for PAX. How can Uber count this cancellation against the Driver? His Intention was to take the request to travel all the way through the process.


First off they dont and second you will get paid 4.00 for your time if its the pax fault.


----------



## CarebearSweet (May 29, 2016)

Jmorrison10607 said:


> Got deactivated for a high cancellation rate, do I have any recourse? Can I wait a certain amount of time?


Do you recall if most of your cancellations were for a reason or were you just hitting cancel and then the option for don't charge rider.

One weekend I had high cancellations and I was selecting don't charge rider (I ended up in the city and couldn't find most of the places). I think I had about 10 cancellations out of 60 trips that weekend. The following Monday I got an email from Uber about high cancellations would result in deactivation. It said something about customer inconvenience and blah blah. About 2 weeks later, I had high cancellations but they were marked as rider no show. Expected another email from Uber about cancellations but I never got one.


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

I have been deactivated multiple times. Very easy to get back online.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Jmorrison10607 said:


> Got deactivated for a high cancellation rate, do I have any recourse? Can I wait a certain amount of time?


I cancelled a trip from tereboro airport to Riverhead long island...kiss my ass


----------



## Leorejuela (Mar 29, 2016)

kes1981 said:


> View attachment 66500
> 
> 
> I have been deactivated multiple times. Very easy to get back online.


Explain this


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

Leorejuela said:


> Explain this


Search is your friend


----------



## rv5 (Apr 13, 2015)

kes1981 said:


> View attachment 66500
> 
> 
> I have been deactivated multiple times. Very easy to get back online.


searched. found nothing.


----------



## Victorvnv (Sep 5, 2016)

This is how it works:
If you get a high cancelation rate one week they will send you an email warning you about it. At this point your account gets flagged as one of risk for deactivation so they will start monitoring you. If you don't improve your overall cancelation rating over the next week they will give you another warning (maybe final) . If you don't improve for the following week they deactivate you.
However! If you do improve your cancel rating after the first email , then by the end of the following week they will specifically send you another email where they tell you that your cancelation rating have improved and they are happy that you took their warning seriously so you are no longer flagged at risk for deactivation. So if the following week your cancel rating goes up again they will send you the same message as the first warning .
So you can essentially have high cancel rate one week, improve it the next, have high cancel the next week and so on and so on. It happened to me a couple times already and I never got deactivated so I'm speaking based on my personal observations.
Also it seemed from my experience that they send those messages in the beginning of the week so you can safely have high cancel rate the first half of the week if you improve it the second half


----------



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

Jmorrison10607 said:


> Also the times that usually work there from like 10 p.m. to 3 a.m., the bar crowd. So there's plenty of situations where someone was sick or just didn't show up, so I cancel the trip. What am I supposed to do with someone who's sick on the side of the road in the my vehicle?


I'm sorry to hear about this. Unfortunately Uber is a horrible company with no sense of morality. You can see from my own cancellation rate that it's quite high and they have not closed my account yet. Maybe each city has a different limit? There are so many reasons to cancel its not funny. Once again I'm really sorry for this unethical corporate bullying.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Jmorrison10607 said:


> Got deactivated for a high cancellation rate, do I have any recourse? Can I wait a certain amount of time?


I feel that uber is also "targeting" some drivers for what they deem as "abuse" of the system ( i.e. taking away the stop new request button, putting a cap on the destination filter etc.) especially because to them YOU'RE replaceable.

I have to say I dont understand the extremely high cancellation rates though. Mines is at 0%. I almost never cancel unless it is truly necessary.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jmorrison10607 said:


> Got deactivated for a high cancellation rate, do I have any recourse? Can I wait a certain amount of time?


Lyft. Hand out Lyft coupons everywhere.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chopstick said:


> 16% is considered too high? jesus, that's not even super high


Uber makes up the rules as they go.
There are no solid rules.
Uber came into existence breaking rules. What a hypocrite huh ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Doowop said:


> Re posted> If Pax INTENDS to ride with Uber, pax goes to Rider app and selects pick up, destination etc.
> If Driver receives ping for this request and clicks on it, he obviously INTENDS to pick up the rider and deliver him to his destination.
> At some point between this agreement and 5 minutes (or 2 pool) after arriving, Pax no longer INTENDS to travel. Pax will not, cannot, or does not click Cancel for a variety of reasons: nail polish not dry yet, he becomes sick, friend drives him to his destination, or for any other number of reasons. Point is: PAX no longer INTENDS to travel, Driver receives no notification of Pax intention to cancel. When it becomes apparent that Pax is a no show, driver must hit Cancel for pax even though, at no time did driver intended to cancel. Driver simply hit the cancel button for PAX. How can Uber count this cancellation against the Driver? His Intention was to take the request to travel all the way through the process.


Exactly ! We are not a " WAITING SERVICE" perhaps trips should start when we receive the requests ? No need to tip. No need to Wait !


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

PeacefulJ... said:


> have to say I dont understand the extremely high cancellation rates


Mine is zero as well but unless you dont drive too much like me, I assume even when a passenger takes more than 5 minutes to come out you wait for them. Most people here cancel.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Mine is zero as well but unless you dont drive too much like me, I assume even when a passenger takes more than 5 minutes to come out you wait for them. Most people here cancel.


Yeah, I will give them a little extra time. Even when I do cancel, because it's not that often, my rate stays at or around zero. I think the highest it's gotten is 4%.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

I got the nasty cancellation email for getting to 10%. I fired back an email explaining that every one of my cancelations was legit (no shows, too many riders, no baby seat, etc.) and that I would in no way change what I did since I will not break the law or endanger children for a fare. They responded with an apology and wiped out several of the cancellations bringing me down to 8%.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

For whatever reason, I cannot see my cancellation rate. When I hit ratings on the app, all i see is lifetime trips, rated trips and how many 5 star trips. Where are you guys seeing this ?


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> For whatever reason, I cannot see my cancellation rate. When I hit ratings on the app, all i see is lifetime trips, rated trips and how many 5 star trips. Where are you guys seeing this ?


Under "Ratings" on your partner app...it'll have your number of 5 star trips at the top...


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

UberKevPA said:


> Under "Ratings" on your partner app...it'll have your number of 5 star trips at the top...


Yeah, I don't get that..


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> Yeah, I don't get that..


Have you updated your app lately?


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

UberKevPA said:


> Have you updated your app lately?


Each time it tells me to update it, Last time was maybe a week ago..


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> Each time it tells me to update it, Last time was maybe a week ago..


Go to partners.uber.com to see it. All of our partner apps aren't the same.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Mines doesn't show on my partner app either.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Just to be clear. When you cancel after 5 minutes with the Rider No Show option this does not go against your cancellation percentage. Also if the PAX cancels anytime before pick up this does not count against you either. 
Couple of tips to keep the ratio down (nothing new all over this forum)
1. If you get a PAX on the phone as you are trying to find them and realize they made a mistake and are to far away, aren't very nice, etc. have them cancel.
2. If you accept a trip then realize your are going the wrong way, don't want to drive 20 minutes to get them or just don't want the ride for whatever reason give them a call and tell them a reason you can't pick them up (missed an exit so it will take to long to get them, you need gas, whatever) please cancel so you can get a better driver.
3. If you cancel for no car seat, too many PAX, rude, whatever send a note to support so they know why you canceled.


----------



## user12345 (Oct 11, 2016)

been as uber partner for 1 month now. today 11 oct 2016 got an email that my account are permenently deactivate. 

it has been an awful news to start the morning since i'm a fulltime driver...

can anyone share how or can i reactivate my account back. got mouth to feed. pls help.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

user12345 said:


> been as uber partner for 1 month now. today 11 oct 2016 got an email that my account are permenently deactivate.
> 
> it has been an awful news to start the morning since i'm a fulltime driver...
> 
> can anyone share how or can i reactivate my account back. got mouth to feed. pls help.


You seem to cancel often per week. Well, often enough for Uber. What is your rating?


----------



## user12345 (Oct 11, 2016)

PeacefulJ... said:


> You seem to cancel often per week. Well, often enough for Uber. What is your rating?


my rating is 4.67


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

user12345 said:


> my rating is 4.67


Open the app, go to account, then Help, then account and then click on maintaining an active account. You will then see "requesting reactivation".

What is the feedback that you are getting from the riders. For only 1 month of driving, your rating is really low.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

user12345 said:


> my rating is 4.67


My cancels are triple yours. It's your rating man. You either talk too much or not enough. Figure it out. Ask another local driver to criticize you and take a ride along or something. Good luck.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

It may not be about whether you talk or not. These pax are very "entitled". It could be navigation, dirty vehicle, the cologne you wear,........basically anything.

None the less, your rating needs to stay above a 4.7.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

In 3000 rides it is 100% personality. I have had some random ass cars for my first 2 cars (I do uber part time on the side. ) 
a vw golf 2004, a raced out mazdaspeed with gnarly lowered coils that felt like a 2x4 riding down the road. (The Mazda was a dumb move, but made some money when I sold it. )

My rating has always been 4.8 to 4.9. 
I do mostly surge rides and people don't often rate me badly. I know when to shut up, and know when to talk to pax


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> In 3000 rides it is 100% personality. I have had some random ass cars for my first 2 cars (I do uber part time on the side. )
> a vw golf 2004, a raced out mazdaspeed with gnarly lowered coils that felt like a 2x4 riding down the road. (The Mazda was a dumb move, but made some money when I sold it. )
> 
> My rating has always been 4.8 to 4.9.
> I do mostly surge rides and people don't often rate me badly. I know when to shut up, and know when to talk to pax


Though I respect your opinion, I disagree. If you get a pax in your car that has had a shitty day, sometimes it doesn't matter what you say or do.

I have had 5 star ratings from chatty pax as well as pax who won't say a word. Their are other factors involved which can affect your rating. Every driver and pax experience is going to be different on any given day.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

thats a joke to get booted with a 4.67 rating, thats a decent rating thought 4.6 was the limit even lyft who used to be worse than uber has a 4.6 rating limit now


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> thats a joke to get booted with a 4.67 rating, thats a decent rating thought 4.6 was the limit even lyft who used to be worse than uber has a 4.6 rating limit now


Yeah, if you notice in the email it said "repeated issues" with low ratings or feedback from the pax. Well we see the rating, so what is the pax feedback...that will tell the tale.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> While driving to pick up, if the surge multiplier gets even higher, do you cancel the first request with the intention of grabbing a bigger fare?


100%, then accept the same pax at higher rate and know that 1 star paid more $ than your last 500 5's


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

For someone to say there isn't a good enough reason to cancel a lot is ridiculous. There are a million and one reasons why someone could have to cancel. Uber expects PERFECTION 5/5 every time. So if even the slightest thing is off people will cancel every time.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Most likely it was used as a formal reason. There must be a more serious reason. Anyway i dont bellive in that


----------



## Christina Otten (Oct 11, 2016)

canyon said:


> First off they dont and second you will get paid 4.00 for your time if its the pax fault.


I am a tentative newbie so please forgive my ignorance...is there a way to indicate that pax is a no show when you cancel? Also is there a required wait time?


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Christina Otten said:


> I am a tentative newbie so please forgive my ignorance...is there a way to indicate that pax is a no show when you cancel? Also is there a required wait time?


Yes, for pool it's 2 minutes and for X its 5 minutes wait time. When you cancel a list of reasons pop up as to why.


----------



## Christina Otten (Oct 11, 2016)

PeacefulJ... said:


> Yes, for pool it's 2 minutes and for X its 5 minutes wait time. When you cancel a list of reasons pop up as to why.


Thank you


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Christina Otten said:


> Thank you


No problem


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Uber should just tell us what is acceptable.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Cancellations after 5 mins and no shows counts against you unless you pick "don't charge rider ".


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

poopyhead said:


> Uber should just tell us what is acceptable.


As far as uber is concerned, NO cancellations is acceptable.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I get an email almost every week telling me that I'm cancelling more than other drivers that week and that if I continue I may be deactivated. I have responded many times and asked how many cancellations there were -- never a reply. Until now, when I told them I needed to compare their records against mine to make sure we were counting the same thing the same way.

Yesterday, they came up with a number for last week. 3 -- just THREE!! And all three were rider no shows and entirely beyond my control. Anyone who drives late nights and early mornings will get a fair amount of no shows -- most of them drunks at bars. 

They will threaten you with deactivation over three no shows. Bastards!


----------



## PIA32 (Oct 12, 2016)

Same here for a 12 % cancellation rate. I had a 4.87 rating and 90% acceptance rate. All of the cancellations were drunk people putting the wrong pick up location in. This company is ruthless and fired me for no reason.


----------



## PIA32 (Oct 12, 2016)

kes1981 said:


> View attachment 66500
> 
> 
> I have been deactivated multiple times. Very easy to get back online.


Tell me how please!!!


----------



## PIA32 (Oct 12, 2016)

Silver wolf said:


> I'm at 16% now. Last night had 2 back to back no shows.
> My pproval rating is 4.96 however, so maybe that's why they aren't bothering me.
> I did have 2 ladies with a 1 year old, no child seat, no ride, but I made them cancel


My rating was high and they still deactivated me for 10% cancellation rate.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Jmorrison10607 said:


> Got deactivated for a high cancellation rate, do I have any recourse? Can I wait a certain amount of time?


I guess you should have parked your car on the trips you did not want and let the customer cancel. For being honest, you get cancelled.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Victorvnv said:


> This is how it works:
> If you get a high cancelation rate one week they will send you an email warning you about it. At this point your account gets flagged as one of risk for deactivation so they will start monitoring you. If you don't improve your overall cancelation rating over the next week they will give you another warning (maybe final) . If you don't improve for the following week they deactivate you.
> However! If you do improve your cancel rating after the first email , then by the end of the following week they will specifically send you another email where they tell you that your cancelation rating have improved and they are happy that you took their warning seriously so you are no longer flagged at risk for deactivation. So if the following week your cancel rating goes up again they will send you the same message as the first warning .
> So you can essentially have high cancel rate one week, improve it the next, have high cancel the next week and so on and so on. It happened to me a couple times already and I never got deactivated so I'm speaking based on my personal observations.
> Also it seemed from my experience that they send those messages in the beginning of the week so you can safely have high cancel rate the first half of the week if you improve it the second half


I am not sure about that. I have gotten countless emails about cancellation/acceptance rate. I have a standard reply that I use about being an independent contractor that is suppose to have the flexibility about which fares I pick up. I generally get a reply that the email was sent as part of an automated response etc and no changes were made to my account. I think ignoring them is a mistake though.

It not always about distance either. I will not pick anyone with a rating less then 4.0. Even slightly above 4.0 I sometimes take a pass on. I have included this part in my response to UBER. Something to the effect that if I driver was assaulted or vehicle was damaged by a low rated PAX that he or she felt compelled to pick up as result of acceptance/cancellation rate, there would be legal liability attached to UBER and you have the written documentation to back it up in the form of emails sent to you threatening deactivation.

Truth be told though, I could careless if they deactivate me or not. That is perhaps why it is has not happened. The desperate people that really need the income seems to be the ones that get the chop. It is part-time job for me only and one that I used to promote a different business. In addition, the city that I drive in just passed new bylaws that have seems to have swept a lot of UBER drivers off the road. You have to squeaky clean now as far as any criminal background is concerned. The few times I have ventured out, it has been non stop pings. UBER would be foolish to be deactivating drivers in this scenario.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> thats a joke to get booted with a 4.67 rating, thats a decent rating thought 4.6 was the limit even lyft who used to be worse than uber has a 4.6 rating limit now


Exactly. Especially after only a month, were the rating can swing rapidly.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

poopyhead said:


> Uber should just tell us what is acceptable.


Nah, they'd rather keep you guessing.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> About time. Drivers that cancel all the time are ruining the service to the pax; long time coming. Sorry, but cancelling 8 trips out of 50 is high, there is no excuse for it to be that high.


So you mean to say he should wait 1 hour + for Jim to remember he called uber and show up? Perhaps he should enter the bar and start shouting the guy's name.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

d0n said:


> So you mean to say he should wait 1 hour + for Jim to remember he called uber and show up? Perhaps he should enter the bar and start shouting the guy's name.


I get his point though. Cancelling because a nonshow is fine but if you cancel 8 times in 50 trips it is a lot more than nonshows. More likely a case of cherry picking rides


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Believe it or not my friend goes through 3 no shows a day.

His cancel rate is at 20% because of that, no account cancel but still he is on the red line cause of no shows


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

d0n said:


> Believe it or not my friend goes through 3 no shows a day.
> 
> His cancel rate is at 20% because of that, no account cancel but still he is on the red line cause of no shows


Hell, I LIVE on the red line.
I will work for Uber as long as I can also work for myself.
I have, many times, told a boss, "I understand that you and I have different agenda. I have to protect me first, and you have to protect you first. If you can find someone better than me to do this job, I understand. Best of luck to you. Goodbye."

~ UberBastid~


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

d0n said:


> Believe it or not my friend goes through 3 no shows a day.
> 
> His cancel rate is at 20% because of that, no account cancel but still he is on the red line cause of no shows


He must have a scary mug shot.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

PTUber said:


> Just to be clear. When you cancel after 5 minutes with the Rider No Show option this does not go against your cancellation percentage. Also if the PAX cancels anytime before pick up this does not count against you either.
> Couple of tips to keep the ratio down (nothing new all over this forum)
> 1. If you get a PAX on the phone as you are trying to find them and realize they made a mistake and are to far away, aren't very nice, etc. have them cancel.
> 2. If you accept a trip then realize your are going the wrong way, don't want to drive 20 minutes to get them or just don't want the ride for whatever reason give them a call and tell them a reason you can't pick them up (missed an exit so it will take to long to get them, you need gas, whatever) please cancel so you can get a better driver.
> 3. If you cancel for no car seat, too many PAX, rude, whatever send a note to support so they know why you canceled.


It still counts as a cancel, just not a driver cancel. THey flag you based on all your cancels.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

One of my first jobs out of college was as an Accounts Payable clerk for a company that didn't pay. I had N through Q in the alphabet. One of my largest accounts was Pacific Gas and Electric ... a utility company. 
I had been there for six months or so, and was really tired of getting those "why won't you pay us" phone calls. Hell, its not up to me. I generate the paperwork, print the checks and ... that's it. I can't sign and mail them.
One day, the boss was sitting at a desk right next to mine and I got a call, from PG&E. It was a "why don't you pay us call." I told her what I wrote above. She said, "you know, if this isnt paid in the next five days, we will cut off your power." I said, "I understand. That's the rules at MY house. If I don't pay you, I sit in the dark. Why should it be any different for this company." She said, "ok" and we terminated the call on good terms. Just two drone clerks talking.
The boss looked at me and said, "Who was that?" I told him and I thought he was gunna sh!t a brick. LoL "That was PG&E?? You told them that?? Are you KIDDING ME?" 
I asked "What should I say?"
He said, "Lie to them. Tell them the checks in the mail."
I said, "Hey buddy. If you want someone to lie for you you gotta hire a lawyer. And you'll pay them a hellofalot more than yer paying me. If I'm gunna burn in hell for lying, it is going to be for MY benefit, not this companies."

He humphed and got up and went into his office and got on the phone. I bet it was to PG&E, and I bet he got them paid.

They didn't fire me. I was surprised.

A week later I called in late, went to a job interview. Got a good job. Went to the office and boss called me into his office to grind me for late. I put my hand up to interrupt his cheap line of sh!t and said, "the only reason I am here is to pick up my glasses from my desk, otherwise I'd just call to tell you that I quit."

Done.

Point is ... I am sixty goddam three years old. I been feeding and caring for myself and my family for a LOOOONG time. A long time before Uber was ever dreamed up, and I will be taking care of myself and my family for as long as I live. I have the confidence to know that I do a good job for a boss, for my clients ... if that's not enough, then, jeeze, I just know I'll get along without ya'll. I know my value, if the buyer of my labor doesn't agree, then ... do what ya gotta do, and I will to. We will both be just fine. 

Know what I mean?

~ UberBastid ~


----------

